# aquarium sand?



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

can anyone tell me which is the best sand(yellow or gray) to use in my tank, i have been looking at Silica Natural aquarium silver sand and unipac but dont know if they are any good


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pool filter sand has good consitancy and weight. I would highly recommend it for any aquarium, and it only costs like 6 bucks for a 50lb bag.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Pool filter sand.


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey pool filter sand is a good option, but why are you using sand i think you can use gravels in your tank...


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

We set ours up with cheap PFS and I am very happy with it. It's white with little black specs tho. It was very clean even before the initial rinse. The light color does make it very easy to spot the poo so I can clean easily. I'm probably gonna change the kid's tank (gravel) to sand as well as it's a real pain to clean.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use Black Diamond blasting sand. Its found at Tractor Supply Company. I have used the Black Beauty as well.


----------

